# Mal wieder: Echolot Bilder richtig interpretieren



## hspecht74 (7. Juni 2017)

Hallo,
Ich hätte am vergangenen Wochenende meinen Deeper Pro+, den ich sonst hauptsächlich vom Ufer aus zur Erkennung der Bodenstruktur einsetze, zum ersten Mal auf einem Stausee am Boot im Einsatz. Geschleppt wurde recht langsam, ich schätze Max. 2-3 km/h. Das Echolot lief mit 90kHz / 55° Sendekegel. Dabei sind sie folgenden Bilder entstanden. Was würdet ihr darin erkennen? 

Viele Grüße,

Hinrich 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk


----------



## hspecht74 (7. Juni 2017)

*AW: Mal wieder: Echolot Bilder richtig interpretieren*

Die senkrechten Linien kommen übrigens daher, dass ich den Deeper an der Schnur hinterm Boot herschleppen musste (mangels anderer Befestigungsmöglichkeit) und er deshalb in den Wellen etwas gehüpft ist....

Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk


----------



## trollmänchen (11. Juni 2017)

*AW: Mal wieder: Echolot Bilder richtig interpretieren*

Hallo Hinrich
Deine Bilder haben für mich  keine Aussagekraft - Spontan würde ich sagen das es Sanddünen in der Wüste sind. Wenn diese Echolote nicht mehr hergeben würde ich es entsorgen.


Gruß Trollmänchen

PS:
hier mal ein Bild wie es sein könnte


----------



## bombe220488 (11. Juni 2017)

*AW: Mal wieder: Echolot Bilder richtig interpretieren*

Für mich kann man da im Prinzip auch gar nichts erkennen, die Tiefe kannst du erkennen und evtl eine Kante/Hang (aber nicht auf deinen Bilder)


----------



## Waller Michel (11. Juni 2017)

*AW: Mal wieder: Echolot Bilder richtig interpretieren*

Ich persönlich bin auch kein Experte für Echolots, und kann mir da auch kein wirkliches Bild daraus machen, hab aber gerade mal die Bilder meinem Cousin gezeigt und der hat fast täglich damit zu tun,  der sagt es könne möglich sein das starke verwirblungen die Ursache für das Bild sein, an einem Fluss zb. durch die Schifffahrt möglich, vielleicht ist das im Stausee wenn Strömung durch das abfließen des Wassers entsteht, ist aber jetzt nur Spekulation.

LG


----------



## daci7 (11. Juni 2017)

*AW: Mal wieder: Echolot Bilder richtig interpretieren*

Die Frage wäre dann ob diese Dünen die ganze Zeit aufm Bildschirm waren, oder ob das nur punktuell auftrat?

Punktuell -> da ist irgendwas in dieser Gegend, hier kann man mMn nur spekulieren. 
Überall -> da ist irgendwas mit deinem Echo/Sender/Aufbau

Was wäre denn deine Vermutung?


----------



## hspecht74 (11. Juni 2017)

*AW: Mal wieder: Echolot Bilder richtig interpretieren*

Hallo, diese Dünen gab es nur punktuell, tatsächlich in der Nähe der Staumauer...

Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk


----------



## hspecht74 (11. Juni 2017)

*AW: Mal wieder: Echolot Bilder richtig interpretieren*

Es gab durchaus auch andere Echos, deshalb haben  mich diese "Dünen" so verwirrt...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Nachtschwärmer78 (11. Juni 2017)

*AW: Mal wieder: Echolot Bilder richtig interpretieren*



hspecht74 schrieb:


> Hallo, diese Dünen gab es nur punktuell, tatsächlich in der Nähe der Staumauer...
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk


Vermutlich Berg- bzw., in dem Fall Mauerschatten.
D.h. die Mauer ist im Bereich des Sendekegels.
Da sie jedoch nicht voll getroffen wird, wird sie nicht als Boden dargestellt.

Hab das bei mir in Fjord ständig, wenn ich z.B. an der Steilwand langfahre.
Da ein klares Bild zu bekommen ist technisch ausgeschlossen.


----------



## daci7 (11. Juni 2017)

*AW: Mal wieder: Echolot Bilder richtig interpretieren*



hspecht74 schrieb:


> Hallo, diese Dünen gab es nur punktuell, tatsächlich in der Nähe der Staumauer...





Nachtschwärmer78 schrieb:


> Vermutlich Berg- bzw., in dem Fall Mauerschatten.
> D.h. die Mauer ist im Bereich des Sendekegels.
> Da sie jedoch nicht voll getroffen wird, wird sie nicht als Boden dargestellt.
> 
> ...



Ich denke da wirste deine Antwort haben


----------



## hspecht74 (11. Juni 2017)

*AW: Mal wieder: Echolot Bilder richtig interpretieren*

Danke! 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk


----------

